# Towing With V6



## burgettw (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 2002 chevy silverado with brand new 4.3 V6 with 3.73 gears, My camper is 2006 21RS we go usually dont go more than 300 miles away and that is only once maybe twice a year. Truck pulls awesome just a little sluggish on take off but what do you except from a V6 I dont get in a hurry pulling. I have never towed my camper with a V8 looking for opions on is it worth it to get a larger truck or just stick with the V6, I get around 10.5mpg towing with my V6.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

What kind of trailer? Except for the Ford Eco boost , can any Outback be pulled with a six cyl. ???


----------



## burgettw (Feb 18, 2013)

MJV said:


> What kind of trailer? Except for the Ford Eco boost , can any Outback be pulled with a six cyl. ???


Sorry I just saw I didnt add that, it is a 2006 21RS


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

burgettw said:


> What kind of trailer? Except for the Ford Eco boost , can any Outback be pulled with a six cyl. ???


Sorry I just saw I didnt add that, it is a 2006 21RS
[/quote]

Well I am no expert on towing, but we have a 2011 210 RS, about 5000 lbs. empty, and approx. 6000 lbs. fully loaded. Possibly it can be pulled with some V6's but that would be on the high end of the tow units capabilities??? Except as I understand the Ford Eco boost??? M.V.


----------



## Chief901 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have never towed a TT with a V-6 Powered Truck. I have towed many cargo trailers, and had a Chevrolet V-6 for a couple of those trips. The primary thing that bothers me towing a trailer (6,000# and up) with a V-6, is that you don't have the power to escape trouble when you need it. Examples are entrance/exit ramps in traffic, grade lanes on hills, etc.

Pulling fine is one thing, power to get you out of trouble is quite a different thing.

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Chief901 said:


> I have never towed a TT with a V-6 Powered Truck. I have towed many cargo trailers, and had a Chevrolet V-6 for a couple of those trips. The primary thing that bothers me towing a trailer (6,000# and up) with a V-6, is that you don't have the power to escape trouble when you need it. Examples are entrance/exit ramps in traffic, grade lanes on hills, etc.
> 
> Pulling fine is one thing, power to get you out of trouble is quite a different thing.
> 
> Good luck on whatever you decide.


X2. Being underpowered can be a safety issue. If your considering a new truck, you'll be ok staying with a half-ton for your trailer weight/size. As far as engine size, if your a Chevy guy, move up to at least the 5.3L V8, Ford F-150, depending on year, 5.4L V8, 5.0L V8, or Ecoboost, Ram, 5.7L V8. Try to get the highest gear ratio available too.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldnt attempt to pull a 21RS with a V6, I had a 210RS and pulled it with a 5.3 CC, it pulled the guts out of it, and I live where the terrain is Flat, but over passes was a problem. Good Luck ,make sure you have the Tow Pak on your truck.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

danny285 said:


> I wouldnt attempt to pull a 21RS with a V6, I had a 210RS and pulled it with a 5.3 CC, it pulled the guts out of it, and I live where the terrain is Flat, but over passes was a problem. Good Luck ,make sure you have the Tow Pak on your truck.
> 
> I agree about the older V8 set up. We tow our 210RS with a 98 Ford XLT 5.4ltr. It has enough--but not really extra--power, but it is a standard lite truck set up, which causes some handling problems with the( higher than most) Outback, in our strong Western Canada wind. It is also really hard on gas--towing or not.
> 
> We need an appropriate replacement truck--which we are researching now--if we want to go on extended trips(Alaska) etc. Only to have lots of money!!!!.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a 28RSDS and pull it with a 2005 Dodge Durango with eh 5.7 Hemi, 3.42 gears, trailer dry weight 5800#, trailer loaded about 6500#...then count us and the kids in the truck were close to 7000#....it pulls it great, has extra power....I towed it up to Maine this August, almost 500 miles one way, didn't have any problems...I wish I had gotten the 3.92 gears cause I think I would get better gas mileage while pulling...right now I only get about 8-9 mpg while pulling


----------



## burgettw (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your opinions, I live in south Alabama and it is pretty flat so no steep grades or anything...just wanted someone elses take to see if they have ever towed with a V6 in a full size truck. I just think it is absoultley crazy to spend 20,000 dollars on a truck just to pull my camper with but guess if I start saving now I can have a newer truck in a couple years.


----------



## burgettw (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all your opinions, I live in south Alabama and it is pretty flat so no steep grades or anything...just wanted someone elses take to see if they have ever towed with a V6 in a full size truck. I just think it is absoultley crazy to spend 20,000 dollars on a truck just to pull my camper with but guess if I start saving now I can have a newer truck in a couple years.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

burgettw said:


> Thanks for all your opinions, I live in south Alabama and it is pretty flat so no steep grades or anything...just wanted someone elses take to see if they have ever towed with a V6 in a full size truck. I just think it is absoultley crazy to spend 20,000 dollars on a truck just to pull my camper with but guess if I start saving now I can have a newer truck in a couple years.


Around here to get even a late model used one, it may be over the $20,000 Oh!!!!! to have lots of money!!! M.V.


----------

